# minimum size tank for adult convict pair



## vodoochild (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I need to find my convict pair a new home. They are 3 years old, male is 5inch and female is 3.5inch, healthy and terrors. They have my 75 gallon turned into a war zone. Funny thing is this didnt happen til about 6months ago when I got a new tank to replaced my scarchted one. Anyway I was wondering what you all thougt the minimum size tank I could hold a breeding pair of convicts in. Any input would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

For that size of fish a 29 gallon with a hiding spot only she can fit in. He may take his frustrations of the move out on her so my suggestion would be to move her then a month or six weeks later move him in.


----------



## vodoochild (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurment. I have a spare 29 gallon I havent used in 2 years. I will give it a try. I was a little iffy on if they would be ok in there. Thanks again.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

30" tank as suggested. 36" is better yet.

...Bill


----------



## electriccichlid (Jul 26, 2011)

i have a breeding pair of convicts in a ten gallon tank but they are both hardly an inch there is also a lot of swimming space yet enounch cover for them to hide[/list]


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

electriccichlid said:


> i have a breeding pair of convicts in a ten gallon tank but they are both hardly an inch there is also a lot of swimming space yet enounch cover for them to hide[/list]


You need a bigger tank get the 55 and they'll be super happy with some kind of catfish and dithers


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

A 55 is a bit over doing it, and keeping other fish in the tank like catfish and dithers is not reccomended with a breeding pair of convicts...

If you want your fish to spawn and succeed then they need to have their own tank.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

My cons always kill all their dithers. Not all at once. I had a platy (who was bred in the first tank I had with them, so he was used to it) who lived with them for two years. I often took week-long or weekend-long vacations away from them. One time I came back, he just wasn't there.

I agree on the 36" being better for the size that they are now, but since you have the 29g.... :thumb: I would do the 29 especially because you can't have dithers. A 40b (36") is a lot of space to only have two fish..... :roll:

My con female grew the first 3 months I had her (about doubled in size); she's about 1.5-2" but she's never grown since she bred for the first time. The male is 3-3.5" (was about 0.25 when I got them), and she still kicks his butt. :lol: She doesn't want him to guard the babies--he doesn't guard!  I'm jealous yours are so big! Pics?


----------

